# Second hand vans as a base for conversions?



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

On our way up to Scotland last week, we called in at Devon Conversions. We were very impressed by the Aztec as a potential van for us.
Several of the units available were brand new conversions on second hand (1 - 3 yr old) vans. Has anyone any experience of this type of arrangement? Obviously the price is attractive, but I'm sure there are drawbacks. A lack of cab aircon seemed to be one, plus the natural concern over what "White Van Man" has been up to for a year or two... :roll:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We bought a second-hand Devon Monte Carlo and love it. It's a Renault Master base and took us all round Europe on some very rough road surfaces for a year. Our is an automatic, which wouldn't have been our choice, but it has been fine and is comfortable to drive.

Lesley


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Lesleykh said:


> We bought a second-hand Devon Monte Carlo and love it. It's a Renault Master base and took us all round Europe on some very rough road surfaces for a year. Our is an automatic, which wouldn't have been our choice, but it has been fine and is comfortable to drive.
> 
> Lesley


Hi Lesley,

glad you like yours - I've read your blog, and it certainly sounds as if you put the MC to to the test. Was your a new conversion on an older van, though?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no idea, John. I'll ask my husband when he has finished cycling to Norwich & has caught the train back to Cambridge.

Lesley


----------

